# old craftsman jointer



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

I recently acquired an old craftsman/king seeley jointer model 103.20660 and am unable to find replacement knives for it. The ones on it are 6 1/8". My question is will the newer 6 1/8" craftsman blades fit it? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Give them a call

1-800-366-PART

(1-800-366-7278)


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I have never ordered from here but maybe they have them.
http://www.americannationalknife.com/default.asp


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

if you have an old knife circle saw on ella blvd. can probably make you a new set


----------

